# How much should a baby tortoise be sleeping?



## trickspiration (Nov 4, 2017)

We recently got our Spike, a baby ibera greek tortoise, on October 24, 2017. Everyday, like clockwork, he will be getting ready to burrow and sleep by 2:30pm. 

Our routine is that we wake him up at 9-9:30am, let him bask under the heat lamp for roughly 1 hour, then give him his warm water soak for 15-20 minutes (which he regularly defecates in). Afterwards, we feed him his food (sprinkled with calcium powder probably once every other or every two days), then we take him outside to soak in some sunlight and browse the plant bed. He'll be super active during this time, walking the full length of the plant bed, sniffing and just being a curious guy. He'll be outside for an hour, then we take him back in into his enclosure and let him explore some more. He'll walk around his enclosure some more, then start burrowing around 2:20pm and officially be under the coco coir by 2:30pm. So overall, he's awake for 5 hours and asleep the rest of the time. Is this normal for baby greek tortoises?


----------



## wellington (Nov 4, 2017)

Babies do sleep a lot. As long as he comes out and eats, drinks, bask acts fine, then I wouldn't worry.
He sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Nov 4, 2017)

It doesn't raise any red flags to me either.
What are your temps if I may ask?


----------



## trickspiration (Nov 5, 2017)

Bambam1989 said:


> It doesn't raise any red flags to me either.
> What are your temps if I may ask?



The basking temp is 95-100F, mid 80s on the warm side, and low 70s on the cooler side.


----------

